# Starting Egg Share in New Year



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi. I've written on this site before, but have had to have a break from treatment whilst waiting for DH's operation.

Now, dh has had his op done, i can start my side of the treatment. Have there been many people getting pregnant first time from ICSI? How long does the process of egg share take from start to finish?

6 months has past and finally my dh had his PESA operation 2 days ago. We were told there was a 50/50 chance of finding anything, cos there was no sperm in his SA. So, they said if they find nothing with the needle , then they would have to go for TESA, which is where they cut the teste  ,(He only has 1 due to testicular cancer).

Anyway, 2pm he went for the op (He had it done under a GA). When it was all done, we were told, they have found loads of healthy sperm moving around, and managed to make 5 ampules up!!        

We couldn't believe our luck. He had spent 17 years thinking he couldn't have children anymore. Earlier this year. we did 2 IUI's using donor sperm cos our last clinic didn't want to do the op, as they didn't think it was worth it!  How wrong they were  .  We changed clinics, they wanted to do the op, and now my DH feels like a man again, and he is going to be the baby's biological father (when it happens)!     

For all the other couples out there going through the same, you must stay  . I did say to my dh before the op, that no matter what the result, i would still be proud of him. It is so easy to get your hopes up, then have a fall at the end. Just remember that you love each other no matter what, and take it easy! 
  for you all!

Love Mouse x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi Mouse,

Funnily enough one of the egg share girlies on here got pregnant first time through ICSI. Usually the process of egg share from consult to test day is about 4-5 months depending on how quick your clinic are. I went for my first consult in May and started D/R end of august and tested in the October (which was BFN)  But the actual treatment part is about 4-6 weeks depending on how you respond to the drugs.

How fab that sperm has been found from your hubby. You both must be ecstatic!!  

Best of luck with your treatment

Vicki x


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

HI mouse

Which clinic are u at??  I just noticed where u are from.  I live in swindon, wiltshire so only about 20 mins away!!!!
We are at Lister in chelsea and just did our 1st egg share with Icsi.  
I had my initial consultation on Aug 31st. I had had all my bloods done already by my gp and had results to take to consultation so i only had to be re-tested 12 wks(from 21 july) later for HIV.
On 22nd November the whole tx was over including the 2ww which sadly was a BFN. 
  I start the pill in a few days and start d/r for my next tx next month. 
I think it all depends on the clinic.

Hope this helps. Good luck to u both.

Alexia x


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi, it's nice to talk to someone locally. 

We are based at the Salisbury Fertility Clinic. We have done all our bloods. Just got to wait to matched with another lady, then start treatment. Are you allowed to know if the recepient got pregnant?

You don't have to answer this if don't want to and i hope it doesn't sound rude of me. I'm just wondering how we are going to pay for the treatment, as we still have to pay at least £1700. How did you pay for your treatment, or did you get yours free? We've got to find £600 before we even start treatment, to pay for the drugs. Things are a bit tight at the moment!!  But this is the only way we can have a child. 

Mouse x


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Hi Mouse, have "spoke" to you before, we are also es at Salisbury clinic.
They will tell you if your recipient gets PG , we are paying £2000 for our TX and have basically had to save and save for the past yr and we are still £270 short at the moment (don't tell the clinic ) but just hoping family are kind to us at Xmas to make up short fall.

We started with our cons apt in May and I was Matched in Sept (think it was) and now I'm starting TX on the 21st of Dec. I have to d/r for 5 wks though so I'm in cycle with my recipient. Salisbury are much slower than most clinics because of there small size but they have all been lovely so far (although you do have to keep phoning them to ask stuff but are fine with me calling constantly )

I also love the fact they do EC under GA and you have ET under ultrasound which my other clinics didn't do. They are also letting me have assisted hatching which is great.

Great news they found loads of sperm, You both mus be thrilled.

Good Luck 
CJ x


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi Mouse

We looked ast Salisbury as its the best clinic locally to us but in the end we opted for Lister as it had a larger e/s scheme.
We were supposed to have straight forward ivf which would of cost us nothing except the hfea fee of £104.
On the day of e/c there was a hiccup and we needed Icsi which has cost us £1080. As it was unexpected we have set up a payment plan of £50 pm.
Our 2nd tx is going to be straightforward Ivf so hopefully will cost us nothing.
At Lister u can find out if the recipient was successful, 1 year after they fell pg.
I hope this helps

Alexia x


----------



## shellyc1190 (Oct 3, 2006)

hi mouse 
my name is shelly we have just had egg share and icsi at cae manchester it cost us aprox £2000 wevsaved up for a year it was hard but we got there in the end, we also got abit of a loan to, it took us from may to end of oct to start treatment and it was our first at care, and luckyenough we got a positive result on the 4th of this month and we have our first scan on friday to see if all is ok x we saved and have struggled 4 the year gone without but we got there 
luv shelly


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi ladies, thanks for all your replies.

Spoke to salisbury clinic yesterday, about when starting tx. Once they have matched me with a recepient, should be starting in January sometime. Hopefully e/c will beginning of March, they said. Salisbury do run abit slower than other clinics, but who cares, they found precious sperm from my dh, which Bath didn't even want to do!! 

I saw the consultant today from my old clinic, cos i work at the hospital where the clinic is. I thought, how dare you put us through using donor sperm, costing £800, when you couldn't be bothered to do the operation salisbury did! Never mind, look to the future.   

I've been told i'm the smallest egg sharer in the clinic. The nurse wanted to check that there could be a chance of the recepient's baby being a little bit taller, asking what the heights were of all my family!!  I'm only a wee 4' 11"! 

Love Mouse x


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Mouse - Just saw that you need to pay £600 for the drugs... Have you tried asking your GP for the drugs  sometimes they can be pretty good and give you an NHS prescription for them...  if they can't help, then get your clinic to give you a private prescription..  there's a thread somewhere on here which gives you lots of contact details of places where you can get drugs much cheaper than you can at your clinics...  should save you at least a few hundren £'s!

Helen xx


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi. 

Just made an appointment to see my gp about getting my drugs on the nhs. 
He is not the most helpful doctor in the world  , but i do hope he can help out with the drugs. I'm all nervous now!  Guess i've just got to remain positive!  

DH received a letter from the clinic today, telling us the stats of the sperm they collected. The embryologist said that sperm concentration was 1.5 million per ml, sperm motility was 30%, sperm progression was 1.5, post thaw motility was 10%. Sort of understood it, but does it all sound good?  

They didn't waste any time sending out the invoice for the operation, £161 we got to pay for storage of sperm!
Never mind.

Love Mouse x


----------

